
Tigers, Wings owner, pizza magnate Mike Ilitch has Died - evo_9
http://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/2017/02/10/mike-ilitch-tigers-wings-owner-dies/97766038/
======
rmason
The Ilitch's have made a mostly positive contribution to Detroit's recovery.
As a big Detroit Tiger's fan I'm really sorry they weren't able to win a world
series championship for him. The man accomplished virtually every other goal
in his life.

